# checkbox disabled, trotzdem werte übertragen



## jenno (18. März 2004)

Ich habe ein ziemlich umfangreiches Formular, bei dem abhängig von vorher ausgefüllten Feldern bestimmte Checkboxen schon vorselektiert werden und auch nicht mehr verändert werden sollen.

Das klappt soweit auch.  Allerdings müssen die Werte der vorselektierten Felder vom Formular trotzdem übergeben werden.  Dem ist aber nicht so?  Soll das so sein?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. März 2004)

Jo, das soll so sein

Du könntest  zum Einen die Werte der Checkboxes in versteckten Formularfeldern speichern....
oder...was ich für einfacher halte... beim onsubmit des Formulars alle Felder "enablen".


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function enableAll(f)
{
for(i=0;i<f.elements.length;++i)
    {
    f.elements[i].disabled=false;
    }
}
</script>
.....
<form onsubmit="enableAll(this)">
.....
```


----------

